# Provo river



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I fished the lower provo river today. Nice and quiet. Fishing was slow but steady. Caught multiple fish this size. I also foul hooked a big carp but it broke me off. Fun to get out any way.





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I know right where you were. Fun little stretch. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice picts SW.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What's up with the carp in there. Must be 10000 of them. Wish I could bow fish em

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

That's my home stretch grew up in the neighborhood within walking distance! Spent full days there during my summers as a kid. The carp were like this about ten years ago also for a Couple years and then they cleared out. Not sure what causes it.


----------

